# qtcreator 2.5



## fluca1978 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm trying to compile qtcreator from ports but I'm having the following error:


```
.obj/release-shared/main.o: In function `main':
main.cpp:(.text+0x1d0): undefined reference to `QCoreApplication::QCoreApplication(int&, char**, int)'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-qdoc3/work/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.8.2/tools/qdoc3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qt4-qdoc3.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/qtcreator.
```

I've updated the ports tree with *portsnap fetch update* but the problem persists. I'm trying to compile it on a 9.0-RELEASE 32 bit running in virtualbox virtual machine.

Any suggestion?


----------



## dcole (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello,

Did you ever find the resolution to this problem? I just ran into the same thing while trying to install this port in PCBSD in a VMWare VM


----------



## fluca1978 (Aug 2, 2012)

dcole said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Did you ever find the resolution to this problem? I just ran into the same thing while trying to install this port in PCBSD in a VMWare VM



Yes, I've tried also today compiling it on a PCBSD 9.1-SNAPSHOT after a ports update and it compiled smoothly. The problem with mine errors was that there were an old qt library laying around and preventing the software to compile. Removing the old packages fixed the problem.


----------



## dcole (Aug 3, 2012)

Ah - ok. I am actually using PC-BSD 9 but I don't know if it syncs up with the FreeBSD snapshot schedule. I have managed to get it to compile in PC-BSD, and i had the same problem, with the old version of Qt libs. 

Now I have a problem where the IDE is flickering, and all the menus look messed up when you go to File->Open or whatever. Have you seen this problem?


----------



## dcole (Aug 3, 2012)

dcole said:
			
		

> Ah - ok. I am actually using PC-BSD 9 but I don't know if it syncs up with the FreeBSD snapshot schedule. I have managed to get it to compile in PC-BSD, and i had the same problem, with the old version of Qt libs.
> 
> Now I have a problem where the IDE is flickering, and all the menus look messed up when you go to File->Open or whatever. Have you seen this problem?




As a follow on question - if your qtcreator was working as expected, can you tell me your exact system configuration? (OS and Qt and QtCreator versions) I have been trying to install it on a PC-BSD RC9 from a VMWare fusion VM running on my macbook pro. I also tried to install on a bare-metal Dell intel laptop. I have tried some x86 and amd64 versions, all of which have the flicker issues.


----------



## dcole (Aug 3, 2012)

Just as a follow-on for anyone reading this. I was able to just do a pkg_add on the qtcreator package after upgrading to the PC-BSD 9.1 release. Everything worked on the first try.


----------

